# CSR Schlüssel für SSL generieren



## xtraMen (7. März 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein rießen Problem.
Habe einen Managed Server und muss SSL einrichten.

In der Anleitung steht nun ich muss einen CSR Schlüssel generieren.
Ja toll aber wie mach ich das ohne Zugriff auf das Linux OS.

Hier mal ein Auszug aus der ANleitung:



> 1. Installieren Sie OpenSSL (wenn noch nicht auf dem Server)
> 
> 2. Generieren Sie einen RSA-Schlüssel für Ihren Apache:
> cd /apacheserverroot/conf/ssl.key (ssl.key ist das Standardverz. für Schlüssel, haben Sie anders Konfiguriert, nehmen Sie den eingestellten Pfad zu den privaten Schlüssel)
> ...



Servertyp: Apache + mod_SSL

WO ZUM GEIER SOLL ICH DENN DIE GANZEN BEFEHLE EINGEBEN WO DENN?  

Bitte Bitte helft mir.
DAnke euch.


----------



## Pre7ender (12. Januar 2006)

xtraMen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> .
> Ja toll aber wie mach ich das ohne Zugriff auf das Linux OS.


 
 gar nicht?

 ohne zugriff per ssh / telnet / rlogin oder sonst wie kannst du das vergessen =)


----------

